# Very Nice Bichon-Poo for adoption in WI -- grooming photos!



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Here is little Doris. She is very much like a toy poodle, but clearly a mix. Sweet little dog. Before and after grooming photos. I had lots of fun working with her!

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Poodle | Barron, WI | Doris


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I would love this dog. I think everyone's first dog should be a Bichon. They are the easiest dogs in the world to live with, so willing to please. I hope it finds it's forever home today.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

What a cute dog. Is that true about Bichon? I don't know that, thanks for mentioning it, Carley's Mom. My neighbour has a bichon-poo called Gizmo (2 yrs old). Just like Charlie, he is a scooby doo, literally scare of everything. The only difference between them is that Charlie is way younger so he is more excitable and more hyper than Gizmo.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

She is adopted. Very happy both shelter dogs I groomed were adopted within a week.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I think it is true. I know of two families that tried to have dog after dog and then they both got Bichons and finally it worked. They are little balls of pure unfiltered love. They are so smart and so willing and wanting to please. A Bolonka is the same way , but much harder to find.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

My sister has always had bichons and well they were rather difficult, so it must be breeding. She has 2 now and one is neurotic and the other one barks quite a bit. Sunny just watches them and looks at me like, "[email protected]#$" There is also a female bichon upstairs, Jolie, and she is very tempermental. I don't know where the dogs came from, but my sister's did not come from a reputable breeder --- I think one is a rescue and the other her daughter fell in love with at a pet shop. I'll stick with poodles.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I am sticking with poodles too, but of the 3 that I have known, I don't think a poodle would have done as well with the families that the poor bichon's got stuck with. Two of them pretty much housebroke themselves and that is the truth! Both had to deal with kids and parents that did not watch as closely as they should and the little dogs did great. I don't think they are nearly as cute as a poodle, but they are great dogs.


----------

